

ZenPayroll and Xero announce partnership to take on Intuit and QuickBooks - edawerd
http://thenextweb.com/insider/2013/04/18/zenpayroll-xero-form-accounting-partnership

======
jgamman
Xero is a big deal here in NZ, probably our leading on-line success story so
far. happy to see it pop up in HN, even if it is the other half of a YC
alumnus... ;-)

